# Fitting Replacement Thetford Hatches



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

The rear Thetford hatches on my Burstner are damaged & leaking so I need to change them asap. I've purchased new replacements and Sikaflex 521 sealant.

Would be interested if anyone has any tips before I start? Like what size stainless screws should I buy?

Cheers

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try giving Camperuk a call as they are Burstner main agents and have a good record for help I believe.
Alan


----------

